# Solved: Using Cell Phone Abroad



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

First, I must apologize for my ignorance.

That said, I was under the impression that a US cellphone will work anywhere else in the world using the same number and carrier, but I am now told that I would need a SIM card from that country in order to be able to use my phone there, and furthermore, I will be getting a local number? That makes it all the more confusing.

If one brings his own cellphone and receives messages, can those messages be retrieved, or not unless you have their local SIM card?

Thank you. The country I am visiting in the summer is Israel.

PS - what about phone cards, like the ones you buy at the supermarkets, if I get an int'l card, will that work with a pay phone while there? Thank you.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Not all cell phones can be used outside the US. It depends on the carrier and the phone. And generally, the costs will be completely outrageous. Whether or not you can swap the SIM also depends on the carrier and the phone. 

The first conversation you should have about this is with your carrier. 

This is a very tricky and complex situation. If you make the wrong choice, you could end up with a phone bill in the thousands of dollars. Do some web searches for using cell phones in Israel. Contact your travel agent that you booked the trip with.


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

THANK YOU very much.


----------

